# Strange Red Lump on head



## christaltarin (Jun 12, 2007)

My cichlid has a strange red lump on its head, any idea what it is?
I have a pic of it please email me so I can send it to you.
[email protected] thanks


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Why not just post the picture on the forum.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Please either post a link to the photo or post it. 
Or--
just give us a detailed description: how long has the bump been there? How big is it? How quickly is it growing? How long have you had this particular fish? Is the fish eating and swimming normally? What other species of fish are in the tank, how many fish and what size tank?
Water parameters?

Robin


----------



## christaltarin (Jun 12, 2007)

He is eating and swimming normally, I have had him for several years. I noticed the lump a couple of months ago, at first I thought maybe he had bumped against a rock and that it was just an abrasion. It has since gotten much bigger. I have two dolphins, 3 OB zebras, a gold foil barb, a bala shark, and 2 plecos in the tank as well. It is a 55 gallon I have 2 305 fluvals for filtration. All the parameters are normal in the tank.


----------



## rydog (Oct 15, 2010)

It kind of looks like what one of mine has. I wish I had an idea of what it is. Mine is not eating though.


----------

